# Connecter un iMac G5 en Wifi ?



## abelthorne (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens de récupérer un Mac qui a déjà quelques années. Il s'agit d'un iMac G5 qui tourne sous Mac OS 10.3.9.

J'ai rarement utilisé des Macs (et c'était plutôt des vieux modèles sous OS 8) et, d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, ce qui a trait au Wifi sur Mac est regroupé sous le terme "Airport" (je suppose que les bornes Airport sont grosso-modo des routeurs Wifi ?).

Sur la boîte du Mac en question, il est écrit "prêt pour la mise en réseau sans fil Airport Extreme". Dans les paramètres du système, je n'ai pas d'option pour le réseau sans fil (l'option Airport est grisée) ; je suppose que mon Mac n'est pas équipé d'origine de carte Airport / Wifi ? à moins que ce soit un problème de configuration ou de pilote à installer ?

J'ai vu sur l'Apple Store qu'il y avait une carte Airport Extreme en vente. Il y a un seul modèle qui fonctionne avec tous les Macs ? Est-ce que je peux la rajouter facilement dans le mien (je ne sais même pas comment on l'ouvre) ?

Est-ce que vous me conseilleriez d'acheter une carte Airport Extreme chez Apple ou je peux me contenter d'une clé Wifi USB compatible Mac, sachant que le but est de le relier à une Freebox v5 ? J'ai lu ici ou là qu'une clé Wifi n'était pas la meilleure option qualitativement parlant.


----------



## Krstv (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

si c'est un des premiers modèles, alors en effet, il n'a pas forcément de carte wifi. Tu devras effectivement soit te procurer une carte Airport Extreme (50 euros sur l'Apple Store), soit une clef USB wifi. L'avantage de la carte tient surtout au fait que ça ne te monopolise pas de port USB.

Quel est ton modèle exact d'iMac ?


----------



## abelthorne (29 Septembre 2008)

Krstv a dit:


> si c'est un des premiers modèles, alors en effet, il n'a pas forcément de carte wifi.


Je l'ai ouvert aujourd'hui et il y a effectivement un emplacement vide pour la carte Airport.



> Tu devras effectivement soit te procurer une carte Airport Extreme (50 euros sur l'Apple Store), soit une clef USB wifi. L'avantage de la carte tient surtout au fait que ça ne te monopolise pas de port USB.


Pour les ports USB, pas de problème : ce n'est pas mon ordinateur principal et je n'ai pas prévu de brancher beaucoup de choses dessus.
J'avais lu sur un forum que les clés USB Wifi n'étaient pas terribles en général : signal faible, fragilité...
Mais la carte Airport est un peu chère... :/



> Quel est ton modèle exact d'iMac ?


C'est un iMac G5 17" qui a été acheté début décembre 2004 d'après la facture d'origine.


----------



## Krstv (30 Septembre 2008)

J'utilisais une clef usb wifi du temps où j'avais mon eMac G4, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis (je n'étais pas à deux bornes de ma box non plus  )

A part les problèmes esthétiques (une clef, c'est moche), tout devrait rouler sans problème. Tu trouveras ton bonheur ici.


----------



## abelthorne (30 Septembre 2008)

Ok. Merci pour les infos.


----------



## NightWalker (30 Septembre 2008)

La clé D-Link fonctionne très bien sur mon iMac G5 rev A que j'ai prêté à une amie...


----------



## abelthorne (30 Septembre 2008)

Question peut-être un peu idiote : dans les paramètres réseau du Mac, une clé Wifi standard sera considérée comme une carte Airport ou elle va mettre en place une connexion sans-fil spécifique via des options supplémentaires ?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2008)

Si je me souviens bien (mon iMac G5 est chez on amie), tu as une connexion spécifique avec la clé USB.


----------



## abelthorne (1 Octobre 2008)

Bon, j'étais parti sur l'achat d'une carte Airport histoire d'avoir quelque chose de bien intégré et je suis allé faire un tour chez un revendeur spécialisé Apple situé à 200 mètres de chez moi. D'après ce qu'il m'a dit :
- il n'est pas sûr que je puisse facilement monter la carte dans le Mac, malgré le fait que dans la doc la manip était expliquée pas à pas ; apparemment, sur un modèle aussi vieux "qu'il connaît mal", le montage serait plus compliqué que sur un Mac actuel ; au passage, il m'a dit que je n'avais pas le droit d'ouvrir le Mac (s'il avait encore été sous garantie). Ça m'étonne que l'ouverture du matériel fasse sauter la garantie alors que la façon de le faire pour ajouter du matériel est décrite en détail dans la notice fournie avec ;
- de fait, il voulait bien me vendre une carte Airport mais sans aucune garantie que ça fonctionne : si je ne pouvais pas la monter ou si elle n'était pas compatible, il ne la reprenait pas ;
- il m'a fortement déconseillé les clés Wifi USB en me disant qu'il n'y en avait aucune qui avait des pilotes corrects pour Mac.

Je vais appeler le SAV Apple pour plus de renseignements mais ça m'a un peu refroidi. :/

EDIT : bon, d'après Apple, pas de problème : il n'y a qu'un modèle de carte et c'était déjà le même en 2004.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2008)

abelthorne a dit:


> - il m'a fortement déconseillé les clés Wifi USB en me disant qu'il n'y en avait aucune qui avait des pilotes corrects pour Mac.


La clé D-Link marche très bien sur mon iMac G5 première génération...


----------



## abelthorne (1 Octobre 2008)

Oui, je le soupçonne de dire un peu n'importe quoi pour ne pas se mouiller.

Enfin bon, j'ai finalement investi dans une carte Airport. Ça marche nickel.


----------

